# Creating an Animal Crossing themed Super Mario Maker course



## Boccages (Sep 2, 2015)

EDIT : I updated the ID number of this level. Please try it, and comment. I'm glad this level has had great reviews.

839F-0000-001D-57D5

As you guys can see, I took some of your advices. The bridge at the end was suggested by you !






Older message :

I've been toying with Super Mario Maker for a few days now and I have been working tirelessly on an Animal Crossing course. Experimenting with the level editor and trying on different blocs to make as if you are actually in an Animal Crossing village. I have unlocked three Super Mario Maker costumes as of now related to Animal Crossing : the Villager, Digby and Blathers. 

Do you have any suggestion as to what items, enemies could be used in such a course? For example, those wrench throwing mole could well be used as M. Resetti. The flagpole at the end can be used as the townhall flag pole. Do you have any idea I could use in this course ? I am about at 50% done right now and I've spent about 4-5 hours on it.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> I've been toying with Super Mario Maker for a few days now and I have been working tirelessly on an Animal Crossing course. Experimenting with the level editor and trying on different blocs to make as if you are actually in an Animal Crossing village. I have unlocked three Super Mario Maker costumes as of now related to Animal Crossing : the Villager, Digby and Blathers.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion as to what items, enemies could be used in such a course? For example, those wrench throwing mole could well be used as M. Resetti. The flagpole at the end can be used as the townhall flag pole. Do you have any idea I could use in this course ? I am about at 50% done right now and I've spent about 4-5 hours on it.
> 
> When I come home tonight, I will take a few pictures to show you guys what it looks like.



How did you get your hands on the game!? Also i would like to help you out but i do not have the game yet so i really do not know how to use everything effectively.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 2, 2015)

I got it for media review purposes just like, I suppose, Justin the admin of this board has it. 

Right now I'm pretty much asking for ideas since it's not out yet. I'll upload some screens later on tonight to get your creative juice flowing although I cannot show you the costumes.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> I got it for media review purposes just like, I suppose, Justin the admin of this board has it.
> 
> Right now I'm pretty much asking for ideas since it's not out yet. I'll upload some screens later on tonight to get your creative juice flowing although I cannot show you the costumes.



Alright, where do you review the game then? I did not know that you did things like that lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> I got it for media review purposes just like, I suppose, Justin the admin of this board has it.
> 
> Right now I'm pretty much asking for ideas since it's not out yet. I'll upload some screens later on tonight to get your creative juice flowing although I cannot show you the costumes.




Darn, you guys get all the cool stuff before it's even released ; ;


----------



## Boccages (Sep 2, 2015)

OK focus guys, focus. I need ideas.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> OK focus guys, focus. I need ideas.



But how is anyone besides Justin supposed to help you if the game isn't even out yet??  We don't know what materials are available :/


----------



## Boccages (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> - snip -



Hmm, okay then.  Have you added some of those cloud things from Day 5 yet??  Those could work well as the clouds for the village.  Those tiny petey pirahna plants from day 1 could work as flowers or flower hybrids.


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 2, 2015)

You could make a classic bridge with Cheep Cheeps swimming under it. (the bridge that's in every town)
Lakitus throwing helpful items (presents)
Arrange some note blocks to make a 'town theme (I've seen from Gamexplain that you can change the pitch)
Wigglers as villagers?

That's all I got so far.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> You could make a classic bridge with Cheep Cheeps swimming under it. (the bridge that's in every town)
> Lakitus throwing helpful items (presents)
> Arrange some note blocks to make a 'town theme (I've seen from Gamexplain that you can change the pitch)
> Wigglers as villagers?
> ...




LOL, better yet goombas as villagers.  That would be hilarious.  And they each have their own personalities and everything too XD...


----------



## Boccages (Sep 2, 2015)

I like your ideas. They are quite funny. I like the bridge idea which I hadn't thought of.

Here is only a screenshot of what I'm working on. It might give you guys even more ideas!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

Boccages said:


> - snip -




It looks great so far!  I'm assuming the left is a house, and the right is either another house or town hall possibly??


----------



## Boccages (Sep 3, 2015)

Well here is the final course. Please enjoy. If other media members want to try this one here is the number : 10A0-0000-000F-52A9

As you guys can see, I took some of your advices. The bridge at the end was suggested by you !


----------



## Trundle (Sep 3, 2015)

Boccages said:


> Well here is the final course. Please enjoy. If other media members want to try this one here is the number : 10A0-0000-000F-52A9
> 
> As you guys can see, I took some of your advices. The bridge at the end was suggested by you !



That was really cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Boccages (Sep 3, 2015)

Well it was the first ever level I created. I toyed with the level editor until every item had been unlocked. So it was done over a few days.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Boccages said:


> Well here is the final course. Please enjoy. If other media members want to try this one here is the number : 10A0-0000-000F-52A9
> 
> As you guys can see, I took some of your advices. The bridge at the end was suggested by you !




Omg, that's perfect!  Everything in it reminds me of the various aspects of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 3, 2015)

Once the game is out, I will remake it and reupload it so you guys can try it !


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Boccages said:


> Once the game is out, I will remake it and reupload it so you guys can try it !




Omg, thank you so much!  I'm definitely going to buy this game now, especially since I'll be able to try out this course.  Thank you  ^^


----------



## Boccages (Sep 12, 2015)

I have redone the level for the marketed version (the Media version isn't compatible with the current one). The ID of the level has been updated to ID : 839F-0000-001D-57D5


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2015)

Boccages said:


> I have redone the level for the marketed version (the Media version isn't compatible with the current one). The ID of the level has been updated to ID : 839F-0000-001D-57D5




Thanks for letting us know!  I'm looking forward to trying it out...


----------



## JCnator (Sep 13, 2015)

I went ahead and tried that level blind. It's certainly clever for the most part, especially with the aesthetics that simulate what if Animal Crossing was a platforming game, but I do have a consistency issue with the basement puzzle.

It involves getting the red shell above the row of brick blocks and have yourself lined up below the block that contains an empty Buzzy Beetle shell that you need to wear it as Mario (that doesn't work if you're currently in an amiibo costume). And since the latter doesn't respawn at all, screwing up that puzzle even once (aside from despawning the red shell) will guarantee you a loss. When I went to that basement puzzle, I often botched it up because I was simply trying to figure out on how to solve that until 10 lives later. Once I got that down, another 5 lives when to waste as I was trying to get the red shell up. Yes, the timing is rather inconsistent when it comes to landing on the first trampoline. Getting that part of the puzzle to work requires a rather specific jump, something that a many people attempting that level might often fail to do so at first due of not having the proper playstyle. Afterwards, the rest of the level is pretty much fine and dandy, aside from how long it takes for each retry for that puzzle segment.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 13, 2015)

I playtested that level so many times to get it right. The basement segment is indeed problematic. On the media version I first made it for, the level would reset once you took a warp pipe, which isn't the case for the public version. So that really irked me. Because you could just take the pipe and retry the basement if you missed the red shell. It was easier that way. 

Also, when I first playtested the basement, your basement door wasn't above the red turtle but on the ground. It would lead to pretty inconsistent behavior of the red shell depending on how it was launched and from where it was launched. So taking the door above the turtle pretty much solved that problem taken that once you take that door, you land on the turtle if you don't touch that controller. It lead to a very much more satisfying and consistent outcome.

But once the level is out, players come up with a chain of events you hadn't even thought of. For example, in the first version, there was goombas with wings coming out of those pipes in the second house. In the current version, I replaced those with goombas in socks as I thought it would be a nice throwback to Kicks' footwear shop. Well one of the players that wrote to me asking for instructions on Miiverse had an image with his question. In it, the guy managed to get to the basement area with a KK costume and a sock on! I was then struck at how my earlier "cosmetic" decision led to one player (at least) being unable to solve the puzzle. 

Also, you speak the truth when you say you need to be Mario and not KK or the Villager to get that shell on your head. Hence the decision to put that first basement door on barbels wires. It obliges you to lose that KK costume in order to get to that door (unless you are wearing a sock, I discovered yesterday).

All in all, it's a difficult level because it needs you to unlock and follow closely line of events from which it is easy to stray. But some commented they liked the puzzle aspect of the level. Yet it feels frustrating to some

In the end, keeping the puzzle aspect in it (meaning the basement puzzle) I would be open to suggestions improving the level. For example for modifications that would improve the consistency of the red shell and for a solution that would provide an easy way to reset the basement setup easily without having to die since the warp trick doesn't function anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, well.  At least the level is challenging and still fun to play...


----------

